# R35 : New Toyo R888 tyres installed



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi,

Ive been running around on the new Toyo R888 tyres for a couple of weeks now - what a difference they make to the car. Im running 285/35/20's front and rear ( also have some 315's for the rear to try ).










Running the slighly wider tyre on the front has made the car turn in a bit easier but overall its reduced some of the understeer ( I still have normal road geometry ) and increased the grip substantially.

Ive been messing around with the traction control buttons ( I normally only drive mine in R mode everyday ) but for those that use the normal setting, the result of using the tyre with the increased grip is quite obviously as you would expect, the traction control doesnt interfere as much.

Also the ABS system doesnt cut-in anywhere near as much as a result of the increase in traction.

As usual with the R888 you get road noise from them which is noticable and unless you are a complete wally, they are fine in the wet too apart from deep standing water.

Im not sure if anyone else has experience of using them yet in the UK, we have them as we have a bunch of them to evaluate for Toyo UK here at Sumo, they will be available for purchase shortly, obviously when they are we will be selling/installing them of course.

Anyway the point of posting up was to say that the tyre issues will be solved shortly - the R888 is really good on the car... 

So far I've only been running them on the road with vigor however shortly we'll be doing some comparision testing at Brands with some on-track feedback from the tyres as well as a load of other upgrades we have been busy working on.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

hehe same here, check out my new wheels


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Jan are you on your second set already? 

I ran them as an everyday/track tyre on my Z06, but have read mixed reviews from the States. Basically nobody has managed to get them to go faster than the Dunlops (but both are faster than the Bridgestones).

The key point will be price I think. If they are the same price or less than the Bridgestones, then there will be a lot of takers. If they're as much as the Dunlops, I think a lot of people will stick with the Dunlops.

Very keen to see UK pricing and whether the car performs better still with the 315s on the back!


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

David You are right. This is my second set, now comming with wheels also. And also right that I'm not faster with them. But I still think I should be faster with them. So I gave them another chance


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have the same wheels/tyres here for my GTR as Kislik,im sure they are faster as they offer far more soft rubber....more rubber on the street,more grip,if you setup the car right

Just putting them on will not help with laptimes...thats for sure:smokin:


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

I ran them on a 996 gt3 for a few years and loved them as a track tyre.
Great on the road in the dry too, but the wear rate was appalling meaning they need to be cheap. 
They were far cheaper than MPSC or PCorsas in the 285/18 sizes so many people bought them. I got nearly twice as many track days out of a set of Corsas for only 40% more cost

As David says, unless the cost is significantly cheaper, no one will buy them.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

peterpeter said:


> I ran them on a 996 gt3 for a few years and loved them as a track tyre.
> Great on the road in the dry too, but the wear rate was appalling meaning they need to be cheap.
> They were far cheaper than MPSC or PCorsas in the 285/18 sizes so many people bought them. I got nearly twice as many track days out of a set of Corsas for only 40% more cost
> 
> As David says, unless the cost is significantly cheaper, no one will buy them.



Yes, I would like to see some prices for the Uk and also I concur with peterpeter as they come with less tread rubber as do most of these legal "track day" tyres. 

Also guys, watch out as Mr health and safety Goverment man wants to ban the so called road legal slick tyre.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

what kind of life expectancy are we looking at here compared to the Dunlops and the Bridgestones?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

All depends on how you use them, road, track, spirited driving etc


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> I have the same wheels/tyres here for my GTR as Kislik,im sure they are faster as they offer far more soft rubber....more rubber on the street,more grip,if you setup the car right
> 
> Just putting them on will not help with laptimes...thats for sure:smokin:


You have the same? holly shit I got two sets for me and my friend and I found that one other GTR in Czech will have them. And now You?? 

I'm going to sell them and buy something more unique


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Can I have first dabs pls !!!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Comparisons*

Hi,

My car had Dunlops installed from new, the difference between these is significant in handling and grip from the OEM tyre without any doubt. I dont see how you couldnt be quicker on a circuit with them installed over the OEM's considering the performance on the road - I have not tried this yet so I have no comparision worth mentioning on the circuit but I will shortly in a back to back test.

Also - they are not run-flats so if you puncture one its a call to the AA but having experience of having flat R888's in the past they will get you out of trouble if you are very careful but its still a consideration for 'normal' users on the street if that kind of thing is a 'plus' for you - i.e. having runflats 

Andy


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

So kislike ... how much for the wheels lol ?


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Has anybody tried A048's for the 35 yet? Being as the price of R888's went up drastically.


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

zeyd said:


> So kislike ... how much for the wheels lol ?


If You are serious let's PM


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

MartyV said:


> Has anybody tried A048's for the 35 yet? Being as the price of R888's went up drastically.


When you tell Yokohama to make them,we can try them....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

zeyd said:


> So kislike ... how much for the wheels lol ?


Oui I asked first !!!! Keep yer mits off !!!


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> When you tell Yokohama to make them,we can try them....


Hehe, I'll let them know


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Kislik said:


> hehe same here, check out my new wheels


Want a preview of mine.....allready in my workshop :chuckle:










Just need to get my GTR back from KW Suspensions after some slight changes to the setup :thumbsup:


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

Alex, we got 2 here one matte black set for my friend and formula silver for me. Now I need to change them as they are too common


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Kislik said:


> Alex, we got 2 here one matte black set for my friend and formula silver for me. Now I need to change them as they are too common


Yeah...change them....then i have one of the few sets...

Don´t know how they look on my GTR,as the car is not with me at the moment...but i think it will look fine,a bit more aggressive as the old setup:thumbsup:


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

hehe I'l wait, once they will be on my car I'l decide. now they are on their way to me


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

I tried one of my customers cars on track with R888´s on back in September. They´re a good tire but IMHO the sidewalls are a bit soft. And just remember that if you´re going to chase laptimes you need to heat them up properly first. They need a LOT of heat to do their best.

I´ll be running them on my car this year, but not on a set of G2´s. They´re too common. :chuckle:

/P


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Im really looking forward for the first drive with them.....really hope to get rid of the VDC kicking in all the time in R mode,as i think R mode is nearly as fast as OFF,but sometimes the VDC kicking in is just not right.....so you would keep more security and have more confidence in the car......hopefully it works out.....in the end the tyres are very cheap for what they are,listprice in germany is 1850€....when they are as fast as the Dunlops or even faster as Andy says,then this is a bargain(Dunlops in germany are 3600€ from the Nissan stealer) uke:


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Im really looking forward for the first drive with them.....really hope to get rid of the VDC kicking in all the time in R mode,as i think R mode is nearly as fast as OFF,but sometimes the VDC kicking in is just not right.....so you would keep more security and have more confidence in the car......hopefully it works out.....in the end the tyres are very cheap for what they are,listprice in germany is 1850€....when they are as fast as the Dunlops or even faster as Andy says,then this is a bargain(Dunlops in germany are 3600€ from the Nissan stealer) uke:



looool, are U kidding ?? 3600 EUR for set of tires??? I buy them here for 1500 per set + VAT


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

In france they are more like 1800 to 2000 for a brand new set of dunlops...


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

Ohh Alex these look great!

Please think of me for the price!! I need new wheels for my summer tires!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Kislik said:


> looool, are U kidding ?? 3600 EUR for set of tires??? I buy them here for 1500 per set + VAT


No kidding,just another example of Ripoff prices from Nissan...


----------

